# Algen!?



## Daskalos (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und NICHT der "Pfleger" des teiches. Das ist meine Mutter.
Folgendes Problem:
Wir habe einen Teich. Etwa 8000 Liter. Angeblich stärkste Pumpe. Fische sind auch drin. u.a. 2 karpfen ca 30 Jahre.
Das Wasse ist total grün mit massig Algen. Sprich: Alle paar Tage wird der Filter gewaschen und trotzdem ist es nach wenigen Tagen wieder grün. 
Wer kann helfen, warum?
Bilder ua. stelle ich später rein


----------



## ONYX (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Hi

1. Ist der Filter mit einer UV-Lampe bestückt ? UV vernichtet grünes Wasser und somit auch Algen. 
2. Hast du Pflanzen im Teich ? Wenn ja, wie viele/welche ? Pflanzen sind sehr wichtig für das biologische Gleichgewicht des Wassers.

LG


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*



ONYX schrieb:


> 1. Ist der Filter mit einer UV-Lampe bestückt ? UV vernichtet grünes Wasser und somit auch ...


... SCHWEBE-Algen, 
wodurch festsitzende Algen (Fadenalgen) gefördert werden und sprießen.
Ein Filter hilft dagegen nicht.

Nennenswerte Pflanzen werden NICHT im Teich sein, 
da die in der kleinen Schüssel im Nu im Magen der Karpfen landen würden
und da zu Algendünger verarbeitet werden.


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*



Daskalos schrieb:


> Sprich: Alle paar Tage wird der Filter gewaschen und trotzdem ist es nach wenigen Tagen wieder grün.


Hallo & Wilkommen,
wie wird denn der Filter 'gewaschen'?

Vielleicht liegt hier das Problem, denn wenn man ihn zu gut 'wäscht', dann vernichtet man die Filterbiologie und die Bakterien können sich nicht entwickeln.

Wenn sich der Filter zu schnell zusetzt und dann droht über zu laufen, dann könntet ihr mal provisorisch einen Damenstrumpf am Einlauf des Filters anbringen, damit grobe Teile schon mal abgefiltert werden. (Den müsste man dann sicher am Anfang Zeitnah abmachen, reinigen und wieder anbringen, bis sich die Menge verringert)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Die Filterbiologie vernichtet man nicht durch "zu gut waschen" - die ist mechanisch ÄUSSERST robust:
Wir haben die Abbauleistung an besiedelten Eternitplatten gemessen
und nach gründlichem Abspritzen mit Druck war noch immer über 80% vorhanden!

Allerdings wird sich in einem Filter, der nach wenigen Tagen "zu" ist auch wenig bilden,
weil sich da anaerobe Bereiche bilden, wo keine erwünschte Filterbiologie aufkommt.


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Hallo Peter,
hast ja recht.


----------



## animei (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*



ONYX schrieb:


> Hast du Pflanzen im Teich ? Wenn ja, wie viele/welche ? Pflanzen sind sehr wichtig für das biologische Gleichgewicht des Wassers.


Diese Worte aus Deinem Mund lassen mich doch nun mehr als schmunzeln.


----------



## ONYX (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*



animei schrieb:


> Diese Worte aus Deinem Mund lassen mich doch nun mehr als schmunzeln.



Wie du sicher weißt, werde ich einen Pflanzenfilter bauen. Wir können nun also zusammen "schmunzeln" 

LG


----------



## Daskalos (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Hi

erstmal danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten.
Hab mal kurz ein paar Bilder gemacht. Man sieht deutlich das grüne Wasser!
Ganz hinten an dem Teich (goldene Steinkugel) waren mehrere Schilfpflanzen, die z Zt abgeschnitten sind.
Bezugs UV muss ich noch fragen. Glaube aber dass wir kein UV Licht dort haben


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Mann ... DAS nenn ich __ Blutweiderich ... prächtig!

UVC ist sicher nicht drin;
den solltest du unbedingt installieren,
dann bekommst du klares Wasser *und* Fadenalgen!


----------



## Waldmensch (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Hey,

wie ists denn um Unterwasserpflanzen bestellt?,- die bewirken innerhalb weniger Tage wahre Wunder...einfach mal 500g (oder mehr) __ Hornkraut in den Teich knallen und zusehen wie das Wasser klarer wird 

vg aus dem Thüringer Wald

oh...hab die karpfen vergessen...aber vllt. mögen die das Krautchen ja auch nicht


----------



## waterman (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Hallo,

schöner üppiger Bewuchs am Rand, aber im Teich selbst sind, so wie ich das erkennen kann, nur wenige Nährstoffzehrer, oder?
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Daskalos (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Danke;

das klingt schon Lösungsnah 
Im Internet sah ich so eine UV Maschine für gerade mal 50.-
benötigt die ein separaten Stromanschluss (denke: ja)
Scheint ja einfach einzubauen zu sein


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*



Daskalos schrieb:


> Im Internet sah ich so eine UV Maschine für gerade mal 50.-
> benötigt die ein separaten Stromanschluss (denke: ja)
> Scheint ja einfach einzubauen zu sein


Gib mal nen Link preis... aber ich befürchte, dass das eher Humbug ist.
Brauchbare UVC Lampen kosten weit mehr als 50 euro... und 'angebliche' Maschinen, die mehr können wollen, die dürften noch mehr kosten.


----------



## Daskalos (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

http://www.google.de/#q=uvc&hl=de&p...gc.r_pw.&fp=a1caa51ae558baa1&biw=1672&bih=876

hier noch ein paar Bilder NACH der Frisch-Wässerung


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

uff





Das is mal ein Brocken... jetzt verstehe ich die Ausmaße der alten Fische.

Wenn der andere genauso groß ist... na dann gute n8.

Versteh mich nicht Falsch... aber 2 so prächtige Tiere auf grade mal 4x4m ... das ist schon etwas.... beengend.

Hat jetzt nicht zwingend was mit der problematik der Algen zu tun... aber könnte mitunter auch ausschlaggebend sein...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Zwei Riesenkarpfen (nebst Goldfischen) in einer Pfütze ohne submerse Pflanzen und ordentlich gefüttert:
Genau so werden Algenkulturen angelegt! 

Mit Hilfe moderner Technik kannst du dir aussuchen, 
ob´s Schwebealgen (ohne UVC) oder Fadenalgen (mit UVC) sein sollen,
denn ein Teich sollte eben mehr sein, als eine mit Folie ausgekleidete Grube voll Wasser!


----------



## Daskalos (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Also nochmal: beide karpfen sind ca 30 Jahre alt und sind seit Geburt bei uns. Sprich: Es waren kleine Fische vor 30 Jahren. Und beklagt hat sich bis jetzt keiner  (Punkt)
Jetzt aber zurück zur Frage bezugs UVC Link.
Was kostet so ein Gerät?
Warum taugen die 50.- Geräte nichts?


----------



## jolantha (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Hallo Daskalos,
erst einmal :Willkommen2, soviel Zeit muß sein 
Ich habe eine UVC, die mittlerweile fast gar nicht mehr läuft, denn irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, die nützt nur dem Hersteller ! In meinem Klärteich sind Fadenalgen, der ist komplett ohne Fische, nur Pflanzen, __ Frösche und reine Natur ! Im Fischteich tummeln sich meine Kois, und Schwebealgen, und denen ist es vollkommen wurscht ( den Schwebealgen ) ob die UVC läuft oder nicht ! Ich bin mittlerweile für " oder nicht",spart wenigstens Strom.


----------



## karsten. (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*



Waldmensch schrieb:


> .........die bewirken* innerhalb weniger Tage* *wahre Wunde*r...*einfach mal *500g (oder mehr) __ Hornkraut in den Teich *knallen und zusehen* wie das Wasser klarer wird
> 
> vg aus dem Thüringer Wald
> 
> oh...hab die karpfen vergessen...aber vllt. mögen die das Krautchen ja auch nicht



Hallo

auch wenn Du Thüringer bist 

sowas kann ich nicht unwiedersprochen hier stehen lassen 

höhere Wasserpflanzen können Nährstoffe in Ihre Strukturen "einbauen"
sie können in einem geeigneten Substrat eine mikrobielle Biozönose schaffen die den "Nährstoffverbrauch" fördert,
sie können Co2 verbrauchen und Sauerstoff abgeben.


Sie können sich in wenigen Tagen überhaupt nicht etablieren
eine wirkliche Reinigungsleistung ist unter optimalen Bedingungen nach Monaten und Jahren zu erwarten.

ohne eine Grundreinigung und entscheidende Umbauten ist weder mit UVC noch Filterwaschungen oder Wasserwechseln eine entscheidende Änderung zu erwarten.

eine Teich mit diesem wirklich beeindruckenden Besatz wird ohne mächtige Substratauflage und riesigen effektiv arbeitende Filterflächen mit entsprechendem Austrag immer grün bleiben.

offensichtlich fühlen sich Deine Familienmitglieder wohl dabei 

das wäre mMn. der Ansatz 

Algen sind ja grundsätzlich keine schlimme Sache in Fischteichen ganz natürlich und machen den Fischen nichts aus .

im Auge des Betrachters , im Kopf Schauaquarien , Südseeriffe oder Gebirgsbäche da wirds zum Problem 

und ohne dem Willen einer wirklich elementaren Neugestaltung würde ich einfach 
"kleinere Brötchen backen" und mich an den glücklichen Riesen in grünem Wasser in einem schönem Garten erfreuen .

mfG


----------



## Daskalos (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Also auf Deutsch: Mit dem grünen Wasaser und den 2 tägigen Filterreinigungen leben...


----------



## danyvet (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Oh Mann 
Ich wette, wenn sie könnten, würden sie ihr Ränzlein schnüren und auswandern. Bin ich froh, dass ich Beine hab :beten
Artgerecht ist anders :?


----------



## Waldmensch (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

GuMo,

@ karsten oh wie cool...in WE hab ich 5 Jahre gelebt :0).

hmm...hab einfach drauf los geschrieben...so wie ich es in unserem Gartenteich beobachtet habe...da hatten wir eben (nachdem wir den Garten mit Teich übernommen hatten) eine grüne Schwebealgenbrühe ...und dann im April mit Filter und UVC + Gerstenstrohsäcklein  angefangen....ein wenig besser wurde es schon...aber erst nach Eingabe von sehr sehr viel __ Hornkraut konnten wir eine merkliche Veränderung...bis jetzt zum glasklaren Wasser feststellen....

sicherlich spielen da sehr sehr viele Faktoren eine Rolle...wir haben ja auch nur 6 Goldfischlein und 5 __ Shubunkin (fisch geschlüpft) im Teich...also mit den 2 Riesenkarpfen nicht wirklich vergleichbar 

cYa


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*



Daskalos schrieb:


> Jetzt aber zurück zur Frage bezugs UVC Link.
> Was kostet so ein Gerät?


Guckst du DA!

P.S.: Ist schon erstaunlich, dass Karpfen so groß werden, nicht? 
Ist vielleicht DOCH nicht völlig unvorhersehbar gewesen?


----------



## Eugen (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Erstaunlich ist auch das :



Daskalos schrieb:


> . Und beklagt hat sich bis jetzt keiner  (Punkt)


 

"Stumm wie ein Fisch "  schon mal gehört ??


----------



## karsten. (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

so sehe ich das nicht , Danny !

sicher ist der Besatz zu hoch   aber mit welcher Alternative bei Mutters Teich ?

da würde ich nicht reinhauen 


@Daskalos  (ist das Dein Name?) 

ich weiß nicht mit was du leben möchtest 

"nur mal so" geht da gar nix 
zur Filterei : ein Teichfilter soll nicht wie ein Kaffeefilter funktionieren (©Stefan.S)
der Kaffee ist danach ja auch (noch) schwarz 
d.h. übertragen    :   die gelösten Nährstoffe sind noch drin egal wie oft Du filterst.
Teichfilter unterscheidet man in mechanische Vorfilter die feste Stoffe abfangen und separieren  (Siebe,Vliese,Cyklone usw.) und  "biologisch" arbeitende Filter d.h. dass sich auf dem Filtermedium nitrifizierende Bakterien ansiedeln die die Abbauleistung vollbringen . 

es geht dabei immer darum soviel Nährstoffe "Klärschlamm" bzw. Algen mit den eingebauten Nährstoffen aus dem System zu entfernen bevor sie wieder in Lösung gehen

was für Filter sind denn bei Dir im Einsatz ?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Könnte Mutter nicht mal zur Abwechslung KARPFEN kochen? 

Zum Beklagen:
Was glaubst du, wieso Wikipedia schreibt:
_Die maximale Lebenserwartung liegt bei über 200 Jahren. ...
Oftmals erreichen Koi jedoch wegen schlechter Teichbedingungen keine 10 Jahre. _
Still gestorben ist auch tot und auch voeher hatten die´s nicht lustig!


----------



## karsten. (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

ist das nu noch 

schwarzer-peter Humor .......


ich kenne eine alte Dame mit einem kleinen altem Hund der wird wirklich nicht artgerecht gehalten ......

trotzdem denke ich , dass es für Beide das Beste ist


----------



## waterman (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Ignorierliste ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*



waterman schrieb:


> Ignorierliste ist eine gute Idee.


Ja, genau - DAS löst die Probleme sicher
und es steht ja auch wirklich nirgends geschrieben,
dass ein Koi unbedingt so alt werden MUSS!

... und gekocht wird der niiiiicht; 
der wird NATÜRLICH vom Tierarzt eingeschläfert! 
(So teuer war der alte eh nicht - passt auf´s Jahr umgerechnet. 
Hauptsache der neue ist wieder größer als der vom Nachbarn.)

P.S.: Wer seine Tiere artgemäß hält, wird sich ja nicht betroffen fühlen.


----------



## Daskalos (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Ok, mal wieder ne Antwort.
Als sich mein Bruder einen Teich wünschte, wars etwa 1980. Zum Geb wurde dann gegraben und paar Fische kamen rein (2 davon leben noch heute .
1990 etwa zogen wir 50 km weiter und nahmen die Fische mit. Ein neuer Teich wurde gegraben, der noch heute existiert. Mein vater verstarb 1998. meine Mutter ist heute 79. Und Sie ist es, die den Teich pflegt. In Bezugs Blumen und Fische. (Und den kompletten Garten!)
Ich finde, eine Lebenswerk solch einer Person in diesem Alter ( ich kenne gleichaltrige Damen, die können nicht mal mehr alleine Kaffee trinken...)  sollte man mit etwas mehr Freundlichkeit ansehen.

Die kleinen Karpfen, die man auf dem ersten der 6 Bilder sieht, sind die Jungen der beiden Alten. Und sie haben nicht nur einmal Junge bekommen. Sie scheinen sich also hier wohl zufühlen. Punkt!

Des weiteren habe ich die Bilder nicht reingesetzt, um mich hier als Fisch-Zuchts-Profi und weiß ich was zu präsentieren, sondern ich habe um Hilfe gebeten, wie ich ihr die Arbeit etwas abnehmen kann.
Und um die Lage wirklich korrekt zu zeigen habe ich die Bilder reingesetzt.

Kommentare wie: Oh die armen Fische; Der Bodenbelag ist wirklich nicht schön anzusehen ... usw.
INTERESSIEREN MICH NICHT !!!

Karsten: Bitte noch mal genau: Welche Pumpe, welcher Preis? Warum nicht 50.- Pumpen?
natürlich wird der Teich vor dem Einbau erneut gesäubert!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Ganz einfach:
Säubern und pumpen (auch mit UVC) löst dein Problem nicht
und wenn vielleicht doch das eine, so schafft es böse neue.
Die Welt und ein Teich funktionieren nicht so einfach.
Punkt.


----------



## Doc (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Du magst ja auf der einen Seite Recht haben, aber versetz Dich mal in seine Lage und ich denke, auch wenn es nicht der perfekte Teich ist für solch große Fische, scheint es diesen ja gut zu gehen (Keine Krankheiten etc.). 
Ein Filter hilft ihm schon bei der Thematik ein wenig, löst aber nicht alle Probleme.

Vll. solltet ihr nur ein wenig mehr auf seine eigentlich gestellte Frage eingehen ... das wäre doch ansich kein Problem?

An den Threadersteller: Was verstehst Du denn unter grün? Komplett dicht? Teppiche auf dem Wasser?
Hast Du vll. Bilder auf denen der Teich deiner Beschreibung nahe kommt?

Ich finde diesen Ansatz schonmal nicht verkehrt:
"und ohne dem Willen einer wirklich elementaren Neugestaltung würde ich einfach 
"kleinere Brötchen backen" und mich an den glücklichen Riesen in grünem Wasser in einem schönem Garten erfreuen .

mfG"

Wie lief es denn die letzen Jahre? Wir hatten früher auch so Brummer im Teich, und der war alles andere als sauber .. die Fische hats nie gestört ... nur das Auge ...


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*



Doc schrieb:


> Vll. solltet ihr nur ein wenig mehr auf seine eigentlich gestellte Frage eingehen ... das wäre doch ansich kein Problem?


Meine Bemerkung wollte ich auch nicht als Startsignal für eine Verfolgungsjagd verstanden wissen...

Daskalos hat aber auch leider keinen wirklichen Einblick zur verwendeten Technik gegeben 
Falls möglich, wären sicher Bilder davon auch hilfreich, um zu sehen, was da eigetnlich genau läuft. (Oder habe ich etwa im Thread da was übersehen, ausser das es Schwämme gibt, ne Pumpe und 'vermutlich' keine UVC?)


----------



## jolantha (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

@ Markus und Andreas : Bilder sind auf Seite 1 eingestellt.
@ Schwarzer Mann : Brems mal wieder runter, nicht jeder der hier neu ist, kommt sofort mit Deiner Ironie klar

Daskalos, es ist vielleicht nicht so ideal, wie es sein sollte, normalerweise bräuchten Deine Fische mehr
" Auslauf", aber das weißt Du selber. 
Da es aber so lange schon gut geht, würde ich mich jetzt nicht verunsichern lassen, und allzuviel ändern. Ich halte vonder UVC - Lampe nicht viel, und meine Fische dürfen in ihrem grünen Wasser leben,denn die Wassewerte sind okay. ! Meine Koi haben auch Schlamm zum gründeln, und es ist immer nur der Mensch, den die grüne Optik stört.


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*



jolantha schrieb:


> @ Markus und Andreas : Bilder sind auf Seite 1 eingestellt.


Hallo Anne,
Ich sehe auf den Bildern den Schlauch der Pumpe und den Rücklauf.

Ich meinte dann schon ein Bild vom eigentlichen Filter, der so oft gereinigt werden muss.


----------



## jolantha (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

ups, Mißverständnis, sorry


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*



Doc schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Ansatz schonmal nicht verkehrt:
> "und ohne dem Willen einer wirklich elementaren Neugestaltung würde ich einfach
> "kleinere Brötchen backen" und mich an den glücklichen Riesen in grünem Wasser in einem schönem Garten erfreuen .


DAS geht selbstverständlich: 
Gerade Karpfen sind wirklich extrem tolerant gegen trübe, schlammige, veralgte Teiche
und fühlen sich dort pudelwohl - schaut euch mal einen Karpfenteich im Waldviertel an!

Das Problem ist jedoch nicht ursächlich in den Haltungsbedingungen der Fische zu sehen,
sondern dass Daskalos gerne schön klares (zumindest kein grünes) Wasser will
und das ist unter DIESEN Bedingungen auch mit einem Haufen Technik einfach nicht (sinnvoll) machbar:
Der angepeilte UVC wird die einzigen submersen Pflanzen, die Schwebealgen zerstören
und die Grundlage für eine Fadenalgenplage schaffen.


----------



## fbr (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*



> Der angepeilte UVC wird die einzigen submersen Pflanzen, die Schwebealgen zerstören
> und die Grundlage für eine Fadenalgenplage schaffen.


105% ZUSTIMMUNG  nicht weil es der Peter geschrieben hat sondern weil ich es erlebt habe!


----------



## Doc (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Meine UVC läuft jetzt seit 2-3 Wochen nicht mehr und ich habe zumindest den Eindruck, dass das Wasser a) klar bleibt und sich b) die Fadenalgen langsamer bilden und "dünner" werden.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Das hat mit dem UVC nichts zu tun - wie soll der das machen?


----------



## Doc (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen!?*

Ja, ehm? Vor allem, wenn er aus ist?


----------

